# Petrinetz



## labelleamelie (3. Feb 2021)

Hey,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich es richtig gemacht habe und eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge machen kann?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (4. Feb 2021)

Ich bin keine studierte Informatekerin und bin nur bedingt bei theoretischer Informatik bewandert, aber ich würde meinen das Petrinetz ist nicht ausreichend.

Bleiben wir einmal bei A1. t3 ist vermutlich "A1 beginnt den Arbeitsschritt". Das geht zu dem Zustand A1 ("A1 macht Arbeitsschritt") über. Bis hin zu Transition t4 "A1 beendet Arbeitsschritt". Speziell bei t3 fehlt mit aber eine Bedingung, nämlich das Lager für Rohlinge hat mindestens 4 freie Plätze, hat also bei insgesamt 7 Plätzen 0-3 belegte Plätze.

Des Weiteren verstehe ich nicht, wieso z.B. t5 nur zu t3 übergeht. Nehmen wir z.B. den ersten Durchlauf wo alle Lager noch leer sind. A1 hat 4 Rohlinge hergestellt. Damit könnte A2 theoretisch gleich 2 Arbeitsgänge direkt zusammenhängend vollziehen und damit insgesamt 10 Schrauben produzieren, welche in das 12 Plätze große Schraubenlager passen. Oder aber A2 macht nur einen Arbeitsgang. Aber nachdem A2 den einen Arbeitsgang getan hat könnte theoretisch A3 arbeiten oder aber auch A1 neue Rohlinge produzieren und so das Rohlinglager von 2 auf 6 aufstocken. Das würde für mich außerdem heißen, dass alle Transitionen t4-t6 zurück zum Zustand Werkzeug verfügbar führen.

Oder verstehe ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## labelleamelie (4. Feb 2021)

Ich glaube habe es nicht ganz verstanden wie ich es machen muss.


----------



## fhoffmann (4. Feb 2021)

Hallo,

gib doch deinen Stellen und deinen Transitionen sinnvolle Namen. Also statt "S1" (etc.) besser "Rohlinge". Dann verstehst du mehr und wir auch.

Ich würde folgende Stellen anlegen:
- Werkzeug
- Rohlinge
- Schrauben
- fertige Bleche
- A1 arbeitet gerade
- A2 arbeitet gerade
- A3 arbeitet gerade

Und ich würde dazu folgende Transitionen anlegen:
- A1 beginnt zu arbeiten (nimmt Werkzeug und merkt sich, dass er arbeitet)
- A1 beendet Arbeit (legt Werkzeug zurück und erzeugt 4 Rohlinge und arbeitet nicht mehr)
- A2 beginnt zu arbeiten (nimmt Werkzeug und 2 Rohlinge und merkt sich, dass er arbeitet)
- A2 beendet Arbeit
- A3 beginnt zu arbeiten
- A3 beendet Arbeit


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (4. Feb 2021)

labelleamelie hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube habe es nicht ganz verstanden wie ich es machen muss.


Ich hatte es bisher auch falsch verstanden, wie gesagt, habe das nie gelernt. Ich habe jetzt verstanden, dass die Kreise "Lager" sind und keine Zustände. Aber dann braucht man meiner Meinung nach nur 3 Transitionen, nämlich Arbeitsgang für je A1-A3 und zum Werkzeug existiert dann immer ein Doppelpfeil, weil er nach Arbeitsgang wieder zur Verfügung steht.

Mir fehlt aber immer noch irgendwie die Bedingung, dass genügend Platz im Ziellager vorhanden sein muss. Reicht das k=n dafür aus? Mir scheint das nicht offensichtlich genug. Kann man das vielleicht auch als Ressource definieren?


----------



## fhoffmann (4. Feb 2021)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Aber dann braucht man meiner Meinung nach nur 3 Transitionen


Ja, das kann man auch so modellieren.
Ich wollte mit den drei Stellen "Ai arbeitet gerade" und den verdoppelten Transitionen "Ai beginnt zu arbeiten" und "Ai beendet Arbeit" ausdrücken, dass das Werkzeug wirklich eine gewisse Zeit für die beiden anderen Arbeiter nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Außerdem sind Doppelpfeile spätestens dann problematisch, wenn man das Pertri-Netz als Matrix darstellen will.


----------



## labelleamelie (4. Feb 2021)

Ich danke euch.


----------

